# Clamped fins. Maybee?



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Alright so I recently redid my 20g tank, removing some very overgrown plants as well as some of the decor. This opened up the tank a lot but it also heavily affected the landscape and appearance of the aquarium itself.

When I had finished I noticed that two of my guppies in the tank seem to have clamped dorsal and tail fins (not as tight as something like pintail but they deffinitely aren't open and fluttering like the fins on my other guppies). One of these guppies seemed to be bloated while the other is very thin.

My question is could this be a disease (in which case which disease do you think) or could it possibly just be a sign of stress due to the redecoration.

Note; my tank contains scaleless fish as well as inverts so any medications will have to be friendly to those types of fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

clamped fins is a sign on unhappiness. They could be diseased or stressed from something else like aggression or water quality. Get a 5 or 10 and a sponge filter as a hospital/QT tank so you can treat and try not to fill it with other things.

Observe carefully for symptoms that can identify a disease. Skinny could be internal parasites.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Alright. Im pretty sure if a sign of unhappiness as the tank is currently quite overstocked (guppies reproduce like fiends!), which is something i need to deal with sooner than later, even if it means sacrificing them to the sunfish gods. Couple the overstocking with the large overhaul of tank decorations and the fact that school has had me so busy lately i havent been able to do a water change/vaccume every week and im prety sure we have our cause.


----------

